# Anyone want a workout/diet buddy?



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 10, 2007)

For losing about ten pounds?







xx


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 10, 2007)

What did you have in mind? I would ! I would like to loose more but I can get started!


----------



## Linda Baby (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah man ...
I need to lose 20!!!

=(


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 10, 2007)

Well basically I want to lose about 15 pounds, and we could post our food and workouts in this thread and just try and keep each other accountable?  Oooooh we could make little books with measurements. ok im getting carried away....


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Sep 10, 2007)

I would like to join.  I'm all up for losing 10 pounds.  What's the plan?


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmm. Well we could all agree a start date, aim for one pound a week loss, and maybe create a toning routine and BASIC diet plan (this is actually my degree so I find stuff like this fun).....

ps friend of mac, how did you do whats in your avatar?!


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 11, 2007)

how about next Monday ?


----------



## addicted_2color (Sep 11, 2007)

ooh i want to join.  i started slim in 6 five weeks ago, and nothing happened =( so i'm up for another plan that will work with me.


----------



## Holls* (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll go for this! Ive been trying to get up the nerve to start another go at losing weight after regaining 30lbs. I need something. Thanks for posting this!

HOlls*


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trojanpopcorn* 

 
_Hmm. Well we could all agree a start date, aim for one pound a week loss, and maybe create a toning routine and BASIC diet plan (this is actually my degree so I find stuff like this fun).....

ps friend of mac, how did you do whats in your avatar?!_

 
That sounds great. Monday sounds great to me as well.  No pressure on this plan, I like it.  1lb a week should be fair.  What is a basic diet plan to you?  This can go a lot of ways..

oh, my avatar?  I used teal pigment for the mask by dipping my damp 252 brush in the pigment seperately from the bottle.  I just used star n rockets e/s with carbon e/s on the eyelids.  I thought it was pretty sloppy up close, and wasn't too sure if the colors matched, but wanted to use the photo for something.  Never had the balls to post it in the FOTD form though...he he he.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 12, 2007)

I would love to join! However, I'm not starting until September 30, lol. I'm giving up sodas/caffeine that day and the man is giving up his cigarettes.
Well anyway, I would love to have a buddy to chat with online to email back and forth with. I had one last year when I did NutriSystem and she went away after a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm looking to lose 10-15 pounds by my holiday vacation in December.


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 12, 2007)

we should have a weekly challenge: for our first week I suggest to give up on sodas. I would say only to drink water but I know not many people can do that.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 12, 2007)

I gave up pop and juice for the weekdays..only water and milk in my cereal. With this, I can booze on the weekends lol. My lil trade off


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 17, 2007)

sorry i didn't check back!!!  Well i already started today.  I have made it my goal for 1 pound a week gone, and only 1 diet soda a day and 1 litre of water (i know thats not a lot but I HATE)

Anyone else got goals to stick to this week?


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_we should have a weekly challenge: for our first week I suggest to give up on sodas. I would say only to drink water but I know not many people can do that._

 
I hear you, it's sooo hard. I didn't get my Coke until noon yesterday and I thought I was going to kill someone until I got my first sip!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 17, 2007)

I dislike regular water myself (unless it is super cold restaurant water lol).I can drink so much water if there is lemon in it. It helps a LOT!!!!!


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 17, 2007)

dia numero uno! 
pm me for weight if you really want to know but i will let you know how much i lose weekly!
5 cups of water today not bad but not enough!
walked for 2 hours
1400 calories

maybe we should start a new thread so its easier to find because it just isnt as accessible as of now!
any name suggestions? or should we stay here?


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 18, 2007)

OK I have started a new one in the journal section called Team Ten Pounds.... (we can always change that i we want more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## RoseMe (Sep 18, 2007)

Count me in as well!


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trojanpopcorn* 

 
_OK I have started a new one in the journal section called Team Ten Pounds.... (we can always change that i we want more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
I want you to:






Go to  Team Ten Pounds under the Journal section!


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah Jeni!

GET IN THERE GIRLS!!!!


----------

